# Sony DWD22A DVD Burner



## Napoleon Hodges (Nov 24, 2004)

I recently purchased this drive and it came bare.  I need the installation disk and documentation. It is not listed on the Sony website.


----------



## aqsg72 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Documentation*

You can grab it here http://www.infoshop.gr/photos/pdf/36736.pdf 



> I need the installation disk



Are you sure? Your OS should probably recognise it fine without.


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, the only software you should need is Power DVD and Nero and a good DVD authoring program.


----------

